# Stereo Review of Focal, Image Dynamics. Pioneer deh 80prs and alpine amps



## MXCRAZY123 (Apr 11, 2010)

My little brother currently owns this car. I sold it to him and bought a civic si. Anyways it is a 1998 camry that i had for a while. I had put a pair of Focal Polyglass 165 v30's in the front. An Image Dynamics IDQ12 sealed in the trunk. All ran active of a Pioneer 80prs. Through Alpine pdx 400/4 and a plain jane alpine mono channel for the sub. I went over there today to help him tune it because it was all out of whack. After setting the crossover points and using the microphone for auto tuning and making a few adjustments, I must say it sounds incredible!!! 
I never had it sounding that good back when I had it. Makes me jealous haha. 
But anyways I have been officially bitten by the bug again and want to do something in my 8th gen. 
I will say as a review of the system overall, the weak point has to be the tweeters. They are very detailed, and they sound great. But at high volume they do break up a bit and sound a little harsh. I have em crossed at 3500 hz with a 24db slope. Some of it is probably the car also. 
Anyways, just thought I would throw some love out to Focal Pioneer and Image Dynamics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

